# License/ Pennsylvania??



## Blue (Nov 28, 2010)

Does anyone know about exams and licenses in PA? I know each town issues licenses, but I have talked to other local guys and some say that the Philly ICC test results are not accepted by let's say West Chester. Others say it is. Another says there is a state test.I have also heard there is someone else beside ICC that administors the test, but have not found that to be true yet. There must be someone on this board that has dealt with this in the last year and can set me straight on the details. ???????? I'm in delaware county Pa Thank you


----------



## 2phase5wire (Jan 9, 2011)

Blue said:


> Does anyone know about exams and licenses in PA? I know each town issues licenses, but I have talked to other local guys and some say that the Philly ICC test results are not accepted by let's say West Chester. Others say it is. Another says there is a state test.I have also heard there is someone else beside ICC that administors the test, but have not found that to be true yet. There must be someone on this board that has dealt with this in the last year and can set me straight on the details. ???????? I'm in delaware county Pa Thank you



There is no state wide licensing in Pennsylvania. Each township/municipality issues there own if they even have one at all.

I don't think West Chester issue's an Electrical License. You really need to inquire with each township. Most of the smaller boroughs around Philadelphia will except the Philly license but a few have their own, like Cheltenham Township.

And you only need a license if you plan on becoming a contractor.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

I might get registered again for Pittsburgh,cause I can get more work. First take an on-line I.C.C. test.Then make an appointment to take test. If I pass test,return for 5-7 hour indoctrination.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

2phase5wire said:


> There is no state wide licensing in Pennsylvania. Each township/municipality issues there own if they even have one at all.
> 
> I don't think West Chester issue's an Electrical License. You really need to inquire with each township. Most of the smaller boroughs around Philadelphia will except the Philly license but a few have their own, like Cheltenham Township.
> 
> And you only need a license if you plan on becoming a contractor.


I think West Chester Borough wants you to take a test if you have not been licensed there in the last 2 years,  that little  town!!


----------



## 2phase5wire (Jan 9, 2011)

BIGRED said:


> I think West Chester Borough wants you to take a test if you have not been licensed there in the last 2 years,  that little  town!!



Really?? How about obtaining the license to begin with, do they test you? PA is ******** when it comes to trade licensing.

I like Allentown the best. They use to except the Philly license but now they won't because of some pissing contest between the two's L&I departments.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

2phase5wire said:


> Really?? How about obtaining the license to begin with, do they test you? PA is ******** when it comes to trade licensing.
> 
> I like Allentown the best. They use to except the Philly license but now they won't because of some pissing contest between the two's L&I departments.


You would have to take a test, I think they go by the ICC. If you have been licensed there in the last 2 years you are grandfathered and don't have to take a test.  that little  town.


----------



## 2phase5wire (Jan 9, 2011)

BIGRED said:


> You would have to take a test, I think they go by the ICC. If you have been licensed there in the last 2 years you are grandfathered and don't have to take a test.  that little  town.


Basically the same test as Philly. LOL.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

2phase5wire said:


> Basically the same test as Philly. LOL.


Allentown also reciprocates with Reading pa

Icc is also needed for pottstown pa


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

denny3992 said:


> Allentown also reciprocates with Reading pa
> 
> Icc is also needed for pottstown pa


Pottstown is a PITA, I will never work there again!!


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

BIGRED said:


> Pottstown is a PITA, I will never work there again!!


Worked in the hospital in town... But its been a while!


----------



## mikeyrob (Mar 16, 2012)

just had to get in this conversation about how awful the state licensing is. Every township just tells you to be a Licensed master electrician, not a journeyman. But none of them can tell you where they want you to obtain your license. Entire state basically caters to old handyman who have been grandfathered in longer than I have been in business. Also I still haven't found anywhere near by to even take the ICC test.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

mikeyrob said:


> just had to get in this conversation about how awful the state licensing is. Every township just tells you to be a Licensed master electrician, not a journeyman. But none of them can tell you where they want you to obtain your license. Entire state basically caters to old handyman who have been grandfathered in longer than I have been in business. Also I still haven't found anywhere near by to even take the ICC test.


Allentown pa had a testin site!, thats where i took mine!

If u go to pearson vue i think thats the admin for icc they have the sites listed on there site! And they test like 3 times a week ( if i remember)


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

https://www2.pearsonvue.com/Dispatcher?application=VTCLocator&action=actStartApp&v=W2L&cid=740

Plymoth meeting close?


----------



## mikeyrob (Mar 16, 2012)

very close, thanks! 


denny3992 said:


> https://www2.pearsonvue.com/Dispatcher?application=VTCLocator&action=actStartApp&v=W2L&cid=740
> 
> Plymoth meeting close?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

A couple years ago I set out to make a comprehensive guide to PA licensing, but gave up. It is so freaking complicated, and the book would be two inches thick. Some areas will only give you vague information, which is very frustrating.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Pittsburgh,Pa.city inspectors like to talk about the job over lunch you buy them.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

mikeyrob said:


> very close, thanks!


No prob thats what this thing is for!


----------



## Blue (Nov 28, 2010)

I went to Pearson vue and took test. A town near where I am issued me a master license based on that and some other proof of experience . I have found applications from other locations that base their decision on if you hold a license in another city or town.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

Blue said:


> Does anyone know about exams and licenses in PA? I know each town issues licenses, but I have talked to other local guys and some say that the Philly ICC test results are not accepted by let's say West Chester. Others say it is


West chester does accept philly icc master electrician test. They don't honor philly license alone or the previous testing service the city used. I talked to them this morning, I am gonna apply for a permit this week in the borough.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

We need to start a master list just for PA.


----------

